
Scraping by on $500,000 a Year - aristotle2
http://www.financialsamurai.com/scraping-by-on-500000-a-year-high-income-earners-struggling/
======
CharlesDodgson
hmm.. I don't know what worse, that people find it difficult to live on $500k
or that having $7500 extra at the end of the year is considered scraping by.
Maybe it's just my European mindset, but living on €100k in a European capital
is perfectly fine and you can afford to have a relatively high quality of
life. I feel the problems in the article are particularly America.

